# exhaust set up?



## goat04 (Jul 28, 2010)

ok so i have a corsa exhaust on right now on my 04 gto..my question is what if i kept the stock headers on and just deleted the cats and res by just buyin the mids. what this set up work or just go with some LTS?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

This set up will work/give you more power, LT's will give you a bigger gain. All depends on what you want from the car. The stock mids are the biggest bottle neck.


----------

